

MPAA, movie theaters announce “zero tolerance” policy against wearables - Deinos
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/10/mpaa-movie-theaters-announce-zero-tolerance-policy-against-wearables/

======
eyeareque
I don't know what they are afraid of. Can you imagine how shaky a movie
recording would look from someone wearing google glass? No one would watch or
download that. I'd assume you'd need a tripod to get anything watchable.

I wonder how long it will be until you need to give fingerprint/iris scans
just to watch a movie?

------
simonblack
First rule of business: NEVER turn away a paying customer.

